# Green Sprayer Pump Armor/Protective alternatives?



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I just purchases a used Graco sprayer and I've read it is common to use Anti-Freeze when storing the sprayer - or some type of pump protective like Graco sells. 

Is there something that is equally effective but not as nasty as Anti-Freeze?


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Ive never heard of running antifreeze in an airless. I run mineral spirits in mine at the end of the day for quite a while. Been getting tired of buying so much mineral spirits though. I started running the pump armor stuff through them the last couple of days but just don't trust it as much as the spirits. I'm anxious to here what others leave in their pumps. I talked to a guy a while back said he ran kerosene in his.


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Could use a form of some alcohol. Wont freeze and better then anti. If its cold I just drain my hose all the way. Maybe put a cover over your pump. Stored my pump in cold mn garage no problems yet. Been 2 seasons with it.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Anti freeze is a good thing to use but buy biodegradable rv antifreeze. We use that or as mentioned mineral spirits but remeber mineral spirits will gum up latex so make sure lines are throughly flushed first. Antifreeze does all the things pump armor does but cheaper.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I have only use the armor stuff sold by titan . I have found it has turned it from sluggish to running better from a full bottle run through. Maybe it was a placebo effect.


----------



## JonPainter (Mar 16, 2020)

I maintain alot of pumps at my 7-330 job outside of side painting. Mineral spirits will make the pump last longer if you're storing it, alcohol or other thinners would evaporate and dry out the packing, which could cause them to crack or rip when you start it up after a long time. List gotta make sure the latex is all flushed out like mentioned above. The key is the oil layer on everything. If you had to you can also use a light oil. If you want a more friendly idea, could try out a cooking oil in water, so it would leave a film. Just make sure flush the equipment with the appropriate fluid before spraying to get any residue out.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

JonPainter said:


> I maintain alot of pumps at my 7-330 job outside of side painting. Mineral spirits will make the pump last longer if you're storing it, alcohol or other thinners would evaporate and dry out the packing, which could cause them to crack or rip when you start it up after a long time. List gotta make sure the latex is all flushed out like mentioned above. The key is the oil layer on everything. If you had to you can also use a light oil. If you want a more friendly idea, could try out a cooking oil in water, so it would leave a film. Just make sure flush the equipment with the appropriate fluid before spraying to get any residue out.


You do realize this thread is 5 yrs. old? But since you fired it up again, I have never left anything in my lines but water. Had my graco for 10 yrs with no issues. Just saying. They have stainless steel parts and are an airless design hence minimal rusting.


----------



## John Heath (Sep 10, 2021)

Just to keep the thread going... I tried to resurect my Magnum LTS 17 today and it was stored for 5 or 6 years with just a water rinse through. I had to unclog the reversable nozzle after the pump started pushing through water (I think a piece of dried paint clogged it) but it seems to be working fine now. While I do have the Pump Amor bottle, it is really expensive here in Aussie, and will try Mineral Turps (I think you refer to it as Mineral Spirits) next time. Also getting the pump working without the nozzle first might be a better plan.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

John Heath said:


> Just to keep the thread going... I tried to resurect my Magnum LTS 17 today and it was stored for 5 or 6 years with just a water rinse through. I had to unclog the reversable nozzle after the pump started pushing through water (I think a piece of dried paint clogged it) but it seems to be working fine now. While I do have the Pump Amor bottle, it is really expensive here in Aussie, and will try Mineral Turps (I think you refer to it as Mineral Spirits) next time. Also getting the pump working without the nozzle first might be a better plan.


If your using your pump for mostly latex, I certainly would NOT be storing with Thinners., unless for long term storage.. If it's a dedicated oil rig then that's different. Just too messy of a switch over.


----------

